
Ron Graham passed away earlier this evening at the age of 84 - orange3xchicken
https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/hmngx7/ron_graham_passed_away_earlier_this_evening_at/
======
orange3xchicken
Prof Graham's juggling:
[http://www.math.ucsd.edu/~ronspubs/pro_07_peripatetic.pdf](http://www.math.ucsd.edu/~ronspubs/pro_07_peripatetic.pdf)

------
msie
RIP. I know him through Concrete Mathematics.

